# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  Bookmarks Manager

## BenJones

Hi this is a small bookmarks manager i made to allow you to store all your most viewed sites. Note this is my first version so check for updates.

----------


## Hack

I had something just like this for years when I was doing contract and consulting work.

I built it for myself because it was such a pain to recreate all of my bookmarks each time I went to a different client site (at that time I was using their PCs rather than my own laptop.)

I stored my links in an Access database and called them up through an interface much like you have designed here.

Are you thinking of incorporating a small database into your app?     I think it would be a very beneficial touch.

----------


## BenJones

Yes i think in time i will try and use a database, I first need to read up on databases in .net as i not really done much of that kind of stuff yet. I know i used to do database stuff in VB6, but that was DAO stuff so i guess things have changed a lot since then.

----------


## Hack

Do a search of the C# forum section on "database connection" - I did and got 157 returns.

I think this would be a good opportunity to get familiar with ADO.NET and using databases with C# without having to worry about production deadlines.

----------


## BenJones

Thanks I may have look up on ADO.NET maybe start with a simple project to get used to it, then maybe move on to converting bookmarks to ADO.NET

----------


## vandallist

easy but yet useful.

----------

